# Overnight stops



## Old Git (Sep 18, 2017)

Has anybody used the pois in the Elan Valley as I thought I read somewhere that no overnight stops were allowed on Elan Estates areas be interested to hear comments.


----------



## malagaoth (Sep 20, 2017)

I dont know about the POI  but if its at a very large carpark with a toilet block then I stayed there last year and it was fine.
the road to it goes on and one and appears to go no where, you pass lots of very nice carparks - with even nicer 'no overnight parking signs' but if you persevere you find this beaut at the end of the road


----------

